# Masterbuilt Electic Smoker  20070910 vs 20071117



## 49ers123 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I am getting ready to purchase my first smoker (wohoo!) and am trying to find the difference between two Masterbuilt products. From the research I have done, I believe both of these are generation 1 smokers. I plan to use either smoker with AMNPS, but am curious as to the pro's and con's of each model. Below are links. Any input would be appreciated!



Model 20070910 is about $20 more than model 2007117, is there anything that justifies paying more?

Thanks all!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 24, 2017)

$20 difference?  Just get the one that appeals most to you and hope it works for a long time without any problems. There may be a difference in the controller but whether that difference is an asset or a hindrance I cannot say.  Good luck.


----------



## parrot-head (Sep 25, 2017)

I believe the 910 model is the GEN 1 model.  It has been the most reliable over the years as reported by most users.

That's the one I have.


----------

